# Purpose of having a Cat Tree



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw a 3 tier cat tree that I was so tempted to buy. I was hesitant because I am worried about the maintenance. ET already has a small scratch post, scratch pad, and some furniture that I left in his room for him to scratch to his heart's content. So, I was just wondering, whats the purpose of most people having a tall cat tree, its mainly for kitty to scratch or to play around and how do you guys/gals maintain a tall cat tree? I was just wondering if I should be spending the money on more toys or on a cat tree. My kitty is 2yr old, pretty lazy, and he does gets bored wif his toys after a while, though he is now pretty crazy about the DaBird I bought recently.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

What do you mean by 'maintenance' of the cat tree? Are you talking general cleaning/upkeep or replacing carpet etc once worn out on a large one?

I opt for a larger post for a couple of reasons.
- I find my cats prefer to scratch something that is high enough for them to stand up and stretch up as high as they can.
- The bigger they are, the more use they seem to get as the cats love climbing and playing on them. 
- Put a cat tree near a window and your cat/s will have nothing more than sitting as high as they can get and staring out the window all day.

My advice is if you're going to buy one, make sure the base is wide and sturdy enough to hold the whole thing up if your cats are jumping on and off it/running up it like crazy.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for responding, now I know why many people are getting tall trees. I also meant the cleaning part. Do you all clean the tree everyday? and how, moreover its gonna be tall, do you dismantle or use a ladder to clean the upper part?


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

This is the cat tree I was eyeing at. Do you think the base is wide enough? I cant physically go check if the tree is steady, because I will be ordering online and getting it delivered.
Multi-Tier Cat Condo. Model: SGCC_011 (Facebook Promo!!) Photos Updated! The Cat Condo

By the way, when a cat tree of this size worn out, do you all discard it or replace whatever is replaceable? I have only 1 cat, wondering if I should even be buying something that big.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

That's a nice tree and would be great for one cat but I think it may be wobbly. The base should be bigger than the tree itself. As for cleaning it, I use a hand held vacuum to take the fur off. I keep their food on the base so it gets messy. I usually vacuum once every few days and if there are food stains on it I use one of those pet stain remover cleaners you can get at petsmart(I use sensible solutions).

My tree is 58' but I got it when I had two young kittens. They are now grown and I have a third large cat. It's a bit small and wobbly. Had it for almost a year now but it's in good condition considering. Planning on getting them a new one for xmas


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

There isn't any real "maintenance" of a cat tree. Once in a while I sweep over it when I'm vacuuming, but that's really it. After about 4 years our tree is holdling up just fine and still looks good.

I think the real advantage of trees is that the kitties can climb up to heights, which they love and makes them feel secure. Murphy takes his morning nap up on the top of his tree every single morning, so we know he loves it.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

My cats love the cat tree, I was reluctant to spend the money in case they didn't, but I finally broke down and got a three tiered one and they use it alot. There is almost always a cat or two on it, sleeping, looking out the window, occasionally playing on it, and they use the scratcher part of it too. 

I don't do anything to it except occasionally sweep the vacuum hose over it like October said, but not even every time I vacuum.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

I love my cat tree/kitty condo. It does not need a lot of maintenance. I am assuming you might mean the scratchy parts? They do seem to last a long time in my experience. Go and have fun!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

My three boys have two trees, and they love them. If I had room I'd build them a third because I enjoy watching them play on them as much as they like to use them. It gives them something of their own to beat up on without using the good furniture 100% of the time, gives them a comfortable spot to see out the window while getting some fresh air, and for my boys, they are favorite napping spots.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> That's a nice tree and would be great for one cat but I think it may be wobbly. The base should be bigger than the tree itself. As for cleaning it, I use a hand held vacuum to take the fur off. I keep their food on the base so it gets messy. I usually vacuum once every few days and if there are food stains on it I use one of those pet stain remover cleaners you can get at petsmart(I use sensible solutions).
> 
> My tree is 58' but I got it when I had two young kittens. They are now grown and I have a third large cat. It's a bit small and wobbly. Had it for almost a year now but it's in good condition considering. Planning on getting them a new one for xmas


Oh, so you think this cat tree maybe wobbly? Then I better reconsider.

Thanks all for all the input, looks like adding a cat tree is a good idea, and since maintaining it isn't such an issue, guess I'll go look out for a wider based one. Till now, I haven't seen my kitty climb very high or maybe that's because there isn't any place high up for him to climb as yet. I was also worried I maybe wasting money on something my kitty isn't using, but since so many of you gave positive feedback on their kitties' using it, then I will seriously consider getting one.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Location's really important. If there's nothing to see there's no reason for them to go up there. Windows or a busy area of the house are basically essential.

I'd love to get Io a huge multilevel tree, but since we're moving overseas in a few years right now she just has a small $40 two-platform one. Honestly, she uses it basically as a means to get to the window sill (and a scratcher, but I could have gotten a post for less money). It's a nice place to do her training/tricks though, and a good hiding place when the mean old Roomba comes out.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Why a cat tree.

This is the latest one I bought. I didn't put it in the kitchen. I had just dragged it in, made a quick visit to the restroom and found this when I got back.

Normal placement is in front of a window.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Jacq, Dave ph. Too bad I have cabinets just below my all the windows. If I place the cat tree there, whenever I need to get things from the cabinet, though not very often, maybe once a mth, I will have to move the huge cat tree away, and I suppose they are heavy? In fact, I live on high floor apartment, nothing much for kitty to see except for that occasional bird perching outside. Not much view, but blocks of flats, lol...Will have to seriously look for a good location for a huge tree.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

we have a ceiling high cat tree, it has 8 level's including a hidey house & 2 hammock's, it attaches to the ceiling so is very sturdy

when buying a cat tree I would recommend:

the tallest one you can afford

how heavy/big is your cat

what does she like ie, hammocks/hidey holes/etc

there are lot's out there to choose from so it is a good idea to think from your cat's point of veiw as to which one she would like & get the most enjoyement out of, also it would be a good idea to put up a shelf o the wall for her to climb onto once she reaches the top of the tree, or position the tree next to a high surface, top of cupboard or something.

I hoover our tree every day using the long hose of the hoover but I guess it depend's how house proud you are as to how often you wished to do this, you can buy the replaceable single scratch post's if/when they look a lil tatty, I have 4 indoor cat's that have bee using their tree every day for the 2.5yrs now & one of the post's only just need's replacing, this is the lowest post which get's the most use for scratching their claw's on, as you can imagine it will be quite a job taking the whole tree down to replace the one bottom post & this is where a strong man come's in handy lol

look around & don't choose the first one you see & also don't buy the cheapest one you can find as it is likely to be wobbly & really not very good, think of it as a long term investement


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Great! thanks for all your suggestion Victoriax, I will certainly try to take my time to get to know what my kitty (he's been wif me only 8mths) like as his interest span, I noticed is short. Will look around b4 I decide on one. Seriously, I don't know if he will ever climb, the highest available place he climbed onto, is my desktop, hahaha..because nothing higher than that available in my house. He doesn't get on top of my refrigerator which is in my dining hall. No access to my kitchen though.


----------



## Calisphere (May 14, 2011)

One note for you. I have two cat trees and three cats. I've had my cat trees since 2009, when I got the first of my three cats. My trees do need to be replaced. Remember that eventually, you will have to replace the cat tree (assuming your cat uses it, which he should). You will either have to replace it because the stability may become worse as time goes on or because the carpet has been shredded down to the wood. You can replace the carpet if you are handy and there are how-tos online for such ventures.

For me, I am thinking about replacing the carpet on my smaller tree and adding a heavier base as my calico keeps knocking it over. The larger tree is very unstable and I'm thinking about breaking it down and rebuilding it so that it is far more stable and redesigning it because the cats don't use all parts of it.

As of now, I mainly just clean the things every so often, about once a month. I vacuum as much fur as I can off and sometimes use a wire brush to help pull up the hair. I also clip some of the shredded carpet strings so that it looks a little better. About twice a year I use a spray bottle with vinegar and water and lightly spray the trees to help with any possible smells.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Calisphere for sharing. I was glad I posted this thread, at least now I am intent on getting a tree and glad for the highlight about the wobbly part. I looked at all the cat tree in Amazon, but looks like 99 out of 100 have a small base, how on earth to know if these trees are wobbly. Is price the key? Maybe I should start another thread on "How to choose a cat tree" or if there is already a thread on this, can someone link?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You could try this one. I had it for several years before the carpet on the bottom part got shredded and tore off. Cat Trees: Deluxe Cat Tree by Drs. Foster & Smith
Someone else said they have one that attaches to the ceiling like this one. I like it because it doesn't need a large base; in a small space, that's important. It may be a bit wobbly if you don't get it straight. I got fed up trying to make mine straight after I moved it, so it would wobble a little when kitty raced up to the top, but she was never in danger. 

It was also really necessary, because I have 2 cats, one of whom is a bully and sometimes in a bad mood. Margaux the bully never once climbed that tree (she's lazy), so when the playing got a little too serious, Celia would run up there. It was her safe spot.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

snowy said:


> Thanks Jacq, Dave ph. Too bad I have cabinets just below my all the windows. If I place the cat tree there, whenever I need to get things from the cabinet, though not very often, maybe once a mth, I will have to move the huge cat tree away, and I suppose they are heavy? In fact, I live on high floor apartment, nothing much for kitty to see except for that occasional bird perching outside. Not much view, but blocks of flats, lol...Will have to seriously look for a good location for a huge tree.


When I first for mine we lived an an apartment and I put it infront of a corner window and they loved it. As for If it'll be wobbly... It depends on the brand, how long you plan on having it for, how many cats, weight, activity level, etc. mine is an amarkat and it was fine at first but a few months of two kittens bouncing on it made it loose. Then came along to adult ragdoll cat and though it's still holding up, it's seen better days. This will likely be moved to the basement once I get them a new one.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

It looks kinda small... We have a nice big one for Joy and she loves sleeping on the top! The higher the better for her! here is a picture of the one we have. We got it at Petcetera. It was 77$ CAD with the membership  Very sturdy!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Ragdoll_Joy said:


> It looks kinda small... We have a nice big one for Joy and she loves sleeping on the top! The higher the better for her! here is a picture of the one we have. We got it at Petcetera. It was 77$ CAD with the membership  Very sturdy!


77$ for that tree? That's a bargain! Pity there is no Petcetera in Toronto, but they do have one in Waterloo. I will make sure to ask my friends at Waterloo to check out the store for me


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Ragdoll_Joy said:


> It looks kinda small... We have a nice big one for Joy and she loves sleeping on the top! The higher the better for her! here is a picture of the one we have. We got it at Petcetera. It was 77$ CAD with the membership  Very sturdy!


Wow! That tree is amazing... Too bad there's not a Petcetera around here.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh yea! nice nice! I don't find this small, think should be a right size for my only kitty, I suspect he won't climb very high because he is a super lazy and timid cat, this height should do.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> When I first for mine we lived an an apartment and I put it infront of a corner window and they loved it. As for If it'll be wobbly... It depends on the brand, how long you plan on having it for, how many cats, weight, activity level, etc. mine is an amarkat and it was fine at first but a few months of two kittens bouncing on it made it loose. Then came along to adult ragdoll cat and though it's still holding up, it's seen better days. This will likely be moved to the basement once I get them a new one.


I thought Amarkat is good brand, so it didn't last that long after all. I have only 1 kitty that weighs 6kg.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Ragdoll_Joy, I know you said it's sturdy, but dose Joy tear around on it? I have a smaller one from PetCetera and it wobbles whenever Io jumps on/off it (even though I put her wet food in the bottom "house" because she never uses it). I also had to stuff a bunch of pennies and bread tabs where the sisal posts meet the boxes, because they were really wobbly.

The price is def. nice, though! Mine was I think $22 on special with the membership. It was under $25 at least (we bought it with one of the "spend $50 get a $25 gift card). Too bad Petcetera doesn't sell any of the foods in our rotation.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

OH YAH! Spaz cat and all...it does very well holding up to her activities...She can get quite crazy on those balls you see hanging! And also she never jumps off the first level, she learned early on that her landings are alot better preformed off the second level lol


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Have been looking around for a cat tree and was surprised to discover that some of the material used is plastic, meaning the pillar is made of plastic. Check this website out, most of the cat trees are made of plastic pillar. Dual color scratching post multi-tier condo! The Cat Condo

So, are all cat tree pillars made of plastic? or wood? Almost all the cat trees I see online never mention what the pillars are made of. Any idea, anyone?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Try these two sites. Both have wood options - or maybe all of the trees are wood:
7th Heaven Cat Furniture - quality cat furniture, cat trees, cat condos, scratch posts, kitty gyms, scratching furniture.
Contemporary One Cat Tree product line from Angelical Cat Furniture Company


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

spirite said:


> Try these two sites. Both have wood options - or maybe all of the trees are wood:
> 7th Heaven Cat Furniture - quality cat furniture, cat trees, cat condos, scratch posts, kitty gyms, scratching furniture.
> Contemporary One Cat Tree product line from Angelical Cat Furniture Company


Wow!! thanks for the link, all of you in the States are so fortunate, you get so many choices of good and beautiful cat tree!!!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

snowy said:


> Check this website out, most of the cat trees are made of plastic pillar. Dual color scratching post multi-tier condo! The Cat Condo


LOLLOLOLL at the first picture's photoshopping. That's one tiny cat!!


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

The ones I have seen is if they used wood for the posts, It was solid and ment to be scratched, the sissal/fabric covered ones were made out of thick cardbord tubes. They would have one or 2 solids and the rest a lighter weight material. I have allways found that most of the landings to be to small for a large cat to stretch out on.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> The ones I have seen is if they used wood for the posts, It was solid and ment to be scratched, the sissal/fabric covered ones were made out of thick cardbord tubes. They would have one or 2 solids and the rest a lighter weight material. I have allways found that most of the landings to be to small for a large cat to stretch out on.


Thanks so much, so beside the premium priced cat tree made of wood pillar, the less premium ones are not necessarily made of plastic pillar. For once, I thought all cat trees have plastic pillar. I haven't really seen or touched a cat tree before, what I have is a small scratch post of about 40+cm height.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> I have allways found that most of the landings to be to small for a large cat to stretch out on.


Me too!! Everyone talks about obese cats in the US, and yet the manufacturers continue to make cat trees and cat furniture in general for kitties who weigh about 5 lbs. Odd.


----------



## Sweetie128 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been eyeballing one of these fantasy trees for years and I'm finally on their waiting to list to have one made! :jump

After wastings hundreds on cat trees that barely last a year, I've finally decided to splurge! I'm so excited! I'm getting a 6ft tree with 4 perches that will have plenty of room!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Sweetie128 said:


> I have been eyeballing one of these fantasy trees for years and I'm finally on their waiting to list to have one made! :jump
> 
> After wastings hundreds on cat trees that barely last a year, I've finally decided to splurge! I'm so excited! I'm getting a 6ft tree with 4 perches that will have plenty of room!
> 
> View attachment 4825


Wow whew!!! beautiful! I am still looking around for something nice locally, saw a few, but not nearly as nice as those available in the States, so still can't decide on any of them. I calculated the cost to have them shipped over to Sg, but look like its gonna cost me a bomb.


----------

